# Outsider 999+  Congratulations



## cuchuflete

*Thank you for your many fine
contributions to the forums!!


* I always learn a lot from your posts.

Obrigado,
Cuchu
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider: It's official! You're one of us now.   Many warm congratulations for your hard work and diligence in helping out the linguistically needy!


----------



## Artrella

*Outsider, thank you for being so brilliant, you help me a lot with "linguistics" although you say you don't know...come on!!  Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Outsider

Thank you very much, everyone.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Outsider! y muito obrigado.


----------



## Philippa

It must be coming soon....999 posts and counting  

  *CONGRATULATIONS OUTSIDER!!!​ *  

Thankyou so much for all your grammar help with Spanish. You explain things really well! Obrigada  

1000 abracitos para ti
Philippa


----------



## Phryne

One more, Outsider and you'll be ..... "one of them" (  )  
 
 *FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## Like an Angel

*Muitas felicidades mue amigo Outsider!!! e muito obrigada por sua ajuda * (Is my Portuguese right? )


----------



## lauranazario

I join the happy chorus of voices saying: "*Congratulations, Outsider!*"

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Outsider:

Eou posso dizer que sua ajuda e muito serviçal.

Muito obrigada

FELICIDADES!!!    

Pardon my portuguese 

ILT


----------



## Whodunit

*Hey Outsider, you still have to post ONE MESSAGE. Do it, please!!!*​


----------



## Outsider

Well, then, in the spirit of the forum... 



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *Muitas felicidades meu amigo Outsider!!! e muito obrigada por sua ajuda * (Is my Portuguese right? )





			
				I love translating said:
			
		

> Outsider:
> 
> Eu posso dizer que sua ajuda é muito útil.


This is a great message board. I like it too much.    

P.S. For some reason, my post count isn't being updated! I thought my first reply to this thread had been my 1000th post...!


----------



## Like an Angel

Muito obrigada pelas correções!!! 





			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> P.S. For some reason, my post count isn't being updated! I thought my first reply to this thread had been my 1000th post...!


It wans't updated because posts in here doesn't count 

EDIT





			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ayyy Marianina.... posts here DON'T count!! hee hee hee


 'Eso, eso, eso' dijo el chavo


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Muito obrigada pelas correções!!!
> It wans't updated because posts in here doesn't count




ayyy Marianina.... posts here DON'T count!! hee hee hee


----------



## ILT

Muito obrigada pelas correções 

And I can see now that you made it past 1000, so it is official now!!!


----------



## Alundra

Muchas felicidades, y gracias por tus tan instructivos comentarios.

Alundra.


----------



## elroy

*My warmest congratulations! *

Hope to learn a lot from you and hope to be able to help you out as well. ​


----------



## Magg

Congratulations and thank you for doing your bit.

Best wishes,
Magg


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations Outsider, and please stay around!!!!!


----------



## araceli

FELICITACIONES


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi Outsider 

Congratulations! I read your posts first! 

Susan


----------



## Outsider

Wow, I better start thinking before I post, LOL!   

Many thanks, Suzzzenn.


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations! Here's to many more


----------



## germinal

One Thousand Posts!   Well Done!      

Germinal.



.


----------

